

Ask HN: Does "Think And Grow Rich" really apply to the Software industry? - hajrice

I read "Think and Grow rich" by Napoleon Hill recently and have been trying to figure out how it could help me with building my Software business.
======
thinkbohemian
I certainly hope so. Though Napoleon's recommendations are a very high level
theory of what happens in reality. It is therefore necessary to have low level
knowledge about both your own software, and the market you are trying to
enter.

As most of HN will agree, there is no substitute for experience.

